# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  А цi ведалi вы ???

## Akasey

*Пранцы і iншыя далiкатныя хваробы — цяпер па-беларуску* 

— Пранцы iх бяры, пранцы iх еш няхай, — гэтыя выразы я чула ад сваёй бабулi не тое што праз слова, але вельмi часта. Калi была зусiм малая, у гэтым дзiўным выразе мне чулася iмя бацькi: яго клiчуць Франц. І таму дзiцячай логiкай усведамляла — калi яго мацi хоча, каб ён гэта штосьцi ўзяў — няхай бярэ, не шкада! "Франц iх бяры!" Калi падрасла, выраз стаў успрымацца iнакш, але сэнс яго ўвогуле страцiўся — прымаўка як прымаўка.

Толькi калi я пазнаёмiлася з вучэбным слоўнiкам скурных i венерычных хваробаў, якi склаў гомельскi ўрач-дэрматавенеролаг Сяргей Сохар, зразумела, што слова "пранцы" на медыцынскай мове — не што iншае, як... сiфiлiс. Сярод спецыфiчных медыцынскiх тэрмiнаў, якiя звычайна маюць лацiнскiя каранi, такiх цiкавых у слоўнiку не вельмi многа. Але ж яны ёсць. Вось прыклады для дапытлiвых.

Диета — абярога

Кальций — вапень

Клетчатка — абаломiна

Лишай сухой — кругi

Лишай мокрый i гнойный — шалуды

Лишай зудящий — пархi

Мягкий шанкр — мяккi шанкер

Рубец — блiзна

Трещина — расколiна

Чешуйка — лускавiнка

Язва — раскелiна

Загадчык кафедры палiклiнiчнай тэрапii i агульнаўрачэбнай практыкi з курсам дэрматавенералогii Эрык Платошкiн, непасрэдны кiраўнiк доктара Сохара, гаворыць, што веданне такiх народных назваў сiмптомаў, магчыма, дапаможа знаходзiць хутчэй мову з пацыентамi, якiя прыязджаюць з глыбiнкi. Сярод 400 слоў, сабраных у слоўнiку, ёсць i старажытныя, якiя азначаюць самi хваробы.

Герпес — вогнiк

Гонорея — вурзпель

Лепра (проказа) — струпля

Сифилис — пранцы

Туберкулёзная волчанка — сухотная ваўчанка

Чесотка — кароста

Калi б доктар Сяргей Сохар быў кардыёлагам або рэнтгенолагам, вiдаць, было б не так цiкава. Хаця... Гаворыць, калегi па працы спачатку ўспрымалi яго моўнае захапленне з усмешкай, а потым самi прасiлi: "Дай пачытаць". Спецыяльных медыцынскiх слоўнiкаў, i нават спасылак на iх у iнтэрнэце зусiм мала. Ёсць "Русско-белорусский медицинский словарь" В.Варанца. У тым лiку i яго ў сваёй працы выкарыстоўваў асiстэнт кафедры Гомельскага медыцынскага ўнiверсiтэта. Сяргей Анатольевiч лiчыць, што ў дзяржаве, дзе дзве мовы заяўлены як афiцыйныя, яны павiнны i выкарыстоўвацца нараўне. Расказвае, што, калi ў пачатку 90-х вучыўся ў Гродзенскiм медыцынскiм iнстытуце, былi падручнiкi i дапаможнiкi на беларускай мове.

— Былi i групы беларускамоўныя, нам лекцыi чыталi па-беларуску. А зараз усё, на жаль, толькi на адной мове. Але ж каб умоўна заўтра пачаць выкладаць па-беларуску, спатрэбiцца спецыяльная лiтаратура. Зараз яе няма.

Над сваiм слоўнiкам, выданне якога прысвечана Году роднай зямлi, дэрматавенеролаг карпеў месяц. Зараз яго вучэбны дапаможнiк знаходзiцца на рэцэнзii, i толькi пасля яе будзе надрукаваны. Здаецца, студэнтаў не давядзецца прымушаць яго чытаць — хаця б з-за юнацкай дапытлiвасцi. Увогуле ж аўтар спадзяецца, што iм стануць карыстацца не толькi выкладчыкi i студэнты, але i ўрачы. Менавiта таму ў анатацыi дэрматавенеролаг-практык гаворыць: "Няхай гэты сцiплы слоўнiк зойме сваё месца на рабочым стале студэнта, урача, выкладчыка. I тады сакавiтая, адна з найбагацейшых еўрапейскiх моў — мова народа беларускага — будзе вашай роднай".

Сяргей Сохар гаворыць, што яму было б вельмi цiкава стварыць i агульнамедыцынскi слоўнiк. Але ж гэтую працу трэба рабiць разам з прафесiяналамi-фiлолагамi. А родныя дапамогуць. Вось i жонка-нарколаг добра ставiцца да яго працы. У галiне, дзе яна прафесiянал, у беларусаў дакладна павiнна быць цiкавая моўная спадчына.

Iрына АСТАШКЕВIЧ.

Газета "Звязда"

----------


## Asteriks

Читала про доктора (по-моему на блоге, который в рекомендованных), о том, что один доктор принципиально разговаривает, рецепты выписывает и диагнозы ставит на роднай мове. Попробую найти.

*Як запісацца на прыём да беларускамоўнага лекара*
20.03.2010. Автор: Константин
http://news.tut.by/health/164602.html
20 марта 2010 » Здоровье и красота

Ганна Балаховіч, Еўрапейскае радыё для Беларусі

*Еўрарадыё адшукала ўрачоў, якія ў сваёй прафесійнай практыцы карыстаюцца роднай мовай.*

Сталічны анастазіёлаг-рэаніматолаг *Андрэй Вітушка*, які нават дакументы ў лякарні запаўняе па беларуску, лічыць, што мова не можа ўскладніць прафесійную працу. Галоўнае, каб жаданне размаўляць на ёй было натуральным.
Андрэй Вітушка: “Я не ўспрымаю сваю беларускамоўнасць як грамадзянскую пазіцыю ці нейкі ўчынак. Я так жыву. Я размаўляю так са сваёй жонкай, са сваім сынам, з сябрамі, з людзьмі на вуліцы. І гэта не павінна быць прадметам дыскусіі ў дзяржаве, дзе беларуская мова – адна з дзяржаўных”.
Зразумела, на працы спачатку не абышлося без складанасцяў. Калегі скардзіліся, што не разумеюць Андрэя Вітушку або ўспрымалі яго са здзіўленнем. Аднак зараз адказваць па-беларуску яму пачынаюць нават пацыенты.
Андрэй Вітушка: “Не буду хаваць, некалькі разоў мне калегі казалі, што ім цяжка чытаць тое, што я пішу. Але потым усе адаптаваліся і ніхто не робіць заўвагаў. Справа ў тым, што я працую з нованароджанымі дзеткамі. А іх бацькі рэагуюць звычайна, апошнім часам нават прыхільна – яны пачынаюць мне адказваць па-беларуску”.
Аднойчы Андрэй Вітушка пераводзіў дзіця пасля перфарацыі кішачніка з рэанімацыі ў хірургічны стацыянар. І за адпаведныя дакументы на яго, запоўненыя па-беларуску, Андрэя Вітушку нават сталі называць “вольным паветрам”.
Андрэй Вітушка: “Я лячыў і пераводзіў аднаго такога пацыента і ў пераводных дакументах напісаў як заўсёды ў такіх выпадках: чэраўнае паражэнне, вызначаецца вольнае паветра. Перавёў і ў наступны раз, калі я прыехаў у гэты стацыянар, мяне радасна сустракалі і цытавалі маю гэтую фразу. І ў мяне была такая мянушка “вольнае паветра”.
А вось дзіцячы інфекцыяніст Мікола Галавароцька ўпэўнены, што ў Беларусі пытанне мовы ўспрымаюць занадта сур’ёзна і забываюць пра яе галоўную функцыю – сродку зносінаў. Каб добра зразумець пацыента – трэба размаўляць з ім на адной мове. Таму Мікола Галавароцька на працы гаворыць у асноўным па-руску.
Мікола Галавароцька: “Я беларускамоўны ў сям’і, а на працы ў асноўным рускамоўны. Вы зайдзіце ў лякарню і паглядзіце як лекар размаўляе з бабулькай з вёскі, як ён размаўляе з працаўніком з завода і як з настаўніцай геаграфіі. Гэта 3 розныя мовы. Мы жывем у мульцікультурным стане і размаўляем на мове пацыента”.
Па словах Міколы Галавароцькі, беларускамоўныя пацыенты прыходзяць да яго прыкладна раз на месяц. А некаторыя і ўвогуле не паказваюць сваёй беларускамоўнасці, думаючы што лекар размаўляе толькі па-руску.

----------

